# Considering a Second....



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is well--I haven't been on in a while. I've been dealing with Tyler's separation anxiety issues and some other things.

I've been working with a certified behaviorist/DVM, there's a slight difference, but not really too much. I had asked if she thought a brother or sister would help and she didn't think it would make a difference one way or the other. His trainer felt it may not hurt, but maybe not go with a puppy.

I think it may help. He'd have a playmate and be less dependent upon me, so I'm seriously considering another--probably in winter/spring. I was thinking about a Maltese with a more calm disposition and smaller than Tyler-he's afraid of other dogs--especially those larger than him. I don't know about gender--I was leaning towards a male for cost purposes since I already have boy things.

My BF thinks maybe we test the waters with a foster, but I don't think that's a good idea since that's temporary and of course I need to consider the dog's temperament and any illnesses, etc. 

I'd love to know your experiences with adding another and what you think given my delicate situation with Tyler.

Thanks!

Kim


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

I would think adopting a rescue older Maltese who has shown in a foster home to have a calm disposition may be the best way to go should you decide to get another Maltese. If you get a puppy he may pick up the issues/behaviors of your Maltese. One thing I have learned through rescue adoptions and having a big furkid family is that both positive and negative behaviors of one get picked up by the others. By the way I just saw on facebook that American Maltese Rescue has just rescued a sweet senior Maltese. Check them out on Facebook.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks--that's great information. My first dog was a rescue (a Chihuahua). I think it's a great idea to get an older dog, but I have to make sure it's a purebred or know exactly what the mix is because my BF has severe allergies to fur--hence our Maltese! I'd be more inclined to not get a senior dog--I lost my other dog just 2 years ago and was devastated. I'm still mourning his loss. I think a younger one would be better for me emotionally. The trainer I have--not the Behaviorist--suggested a rescue who was older too!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Kim,

I have no advice. My entire life I have only had a single dog at a time. I though about adding a second one after my mother passed so that Luck would have companionship, but decided there were too many unknowns. I would think that temperament would be important. You obviously want a situation that makes Tyler comfortable. Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Walter. Tyler is definitely my number 1 consideration--I just want him to be happy and peaceful. Watching him howl on the camera breaks my heart.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I've had numerous tiny dogs at my house with Sophie and she quickly picks up on their dirty and bad habits.

Getting another dog will not help the separation anxiety. That is unless he's bonded to the other dog...

My Sophie used to have this issue whenever I leave the house, but not anymore:

1) Have someone at your home exclusively feed your dog (not you).
2) Have trustworthy people take him out for walks or to fun places (not you).
3) Let your dog see that you're going out without being too excitable (otherwise he'll run around searching for you).

Now when I leave the house, Sophie sits at the window sill for about 3 minutes, then goes to bed to rest. She doesn't run around or make a single sound (until I come home...).

Remember, right now, you're Tyler's whole world right now. You gotta let him know its okay for you two to separate for awhile and that other people will take care of him. 

Good luck.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips! Twice last week my BF walked him without me. I suppose I can start having him take care of Tyler more. The separation anxiety is with the BF too, but I think a lot of it is attention seeking with him. My goal is to get Tyler to a point where he can at least stay still for 30 minutes-ultimate goal would be for him to sleep! I'm definitely going to try your tips-thanks again!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Kim, I've missed you and Tyler :wub:
Matilda had terrible separation anxiety, it was just horrible, we couldn't do anything unless we took her with us or one of us stayed home with her. It breaks your heart watching them.
That's one of the main reasons we got Maddie, I'm so glad we have Maddie, she can be a handful at times but she has brought so much love into our family. Matilda loves Maddie, they get along so well, they play, they watch out for one another especially Matilda, she really watches out for Maddie 
We no longer have separation anxiety :chili: Praise the Lord 
Matilda is 10, Maddie is 4, Matilda acts so much younger now, Matilda had always been around older fluffs, so I was worried about a young one, it was the best thing I could have ever done.
It is more work for you, but also double the love, expect Tyler to be a little jealous but they get over it, just takes time. I'm thinking maybe a 3 or 4 year old, have you thought of a retired show dog? The breeder knows their personalities so well. I'm anxious to hear what you decide.
Again I MISS YOU GIRLFRIEND :wub:


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

All of the other advice is good. I am not an expert. We got a second fluff in December as a companion for our Lily. We got a puppy, Rosie. We had some of the same concerns as you. Lily does have some anxiety issues. We choose a puppy that was more mild mannered. We kept Rosie in a coral in the family room initially and intigrated her with Lily when Lily was ready. Then we had seperate beds in the same room for short periods, then at nite. When they started squeezing into one bed we changed to one larger bed. It's all good now so I would encourage you to do it in the way you feel most comfortable. It will be good in the long run


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Paula, I've missed you too--so much:wub:

Tyler's is really bad too. I can leave him, but I don't enjoy myself because I watch him on the webcam and he's panting, howling, pacing. I've spent so much money on training and behaviorist. I'm afraid to go on a trip and if I take him, I can't leave him alone in a hotel room.

Tyler will be 2 in October. After all of the advice so far, I'm thinking maybe it would be best to wait until he's a little older. I'm going to have to think about this one now. That's a good idea--the retired show dog.

Hope all is well with you--how are you feeling? The Family?

xoxoxox....



Matilda's mommy said:


> Hi Kim, I've missed you and Tyler :wub:
> Matilda had terrible separation anxiety, it was just horrible, we couldn't do anything unless we took her with us or one of us stayed home with her. It breaks your heart watching them.
> That's one of the main reasons we got Maddie, I'm so glad we have Maddie, she can be a handful at times but she has brought so much love into our family. Matilda loves Maddie, they get along so well, they play, they watch out for one another especially Matilda, she really watches out for Maddie
> We no longer have separation anxiety :chili: Praise the Lord
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Also, have Tyler bonded with a favorite toy. That helped a ton for Sophie. 
Whenever she's nervous or anxious, she chews on her favorite teddy bear. Each time I give Sophie her favorite treat, I bring out her favorite toy as well.

If you can get a close friend/other family member/etc to help babysit, that also helps.

The problem with getting another dog for company is that if Tyler is already nervous/anxious about being left alone or not used to other dogs, you might come home to a mess (pee/poo/chewed up furniture). It could be from the new dog/Tyler/or both. It might be okay later in the future, but not right now.

How big is your home/living space? When Sophie would follow me, I'd go the the opposite side of the house (made it tiresome and inconvenient for her to keep following me). Eventually, she grew tired of being at my side :aktion033:. You and Tyler will burn lots of calories while playing hide-and-go-seek lol.

Whatever you decide to do, be patient and don't be frustrated. Make it fun or as a game.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, Grace. That's a good idea to keep them separate at first. Lots to think about with all of this great advice!



Gabbee15 said:


> All of the other advice is good. I am not an expert. We got a second fluff in December as a companion for our Lily. We got a puppy, Rosie. We had some of the same concerns as you. Lily does have some anxiety issues. We choose a puppy that was more mild mannered. We kept Rosie in a coral in the family room initially and intigrated her with Lily when Lily was ready. Then we had seperate beds in the same room for short periods, then at nite. When they started squeezing into one bed we changed to one larger bed. It's all good now so I would encourage you to do it in the way you feel most comfortable. It will be good in the long run


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

He does have a bunch of toys that he loves, but when I'm not home, he doesn't go near them. I've got special toy--a stuffed birdhouse with stuffed birds in it. I hide cheerios in it and I also give him a bully stick. He doesn't play with either--only when I get home.

Unfortunately, I don't have any relatives nearby or friends that I can ask to watch him. It's really just my BF and myself--our families are out of state. Friends are too busy--I'd love to be able to rely on someone. I used sittercity.com once and interviewed a couple of young girls. Both were unreliable. One was so late--I think she forgot--that I turned her around and said forget it. The other for 30-40 minutes late, but I had no choice--I had to go out of town for a day and the BF had to go to work. I don't think I'd do that again or if I do maybe do more of background check.

Right now, he doesn't chew on furniture--once in a while he pees on the carpet instead of his wee wee pads.

We're in 2 br apartment-1200 square feet--Tyler is my shadow! Not too much room to try your method--unless I go back and forth. The trainer did say that he could sit on my lap when I'm working as a reward for doing something good, so now I've got it to where he's not constantly laying on my lap--progress LOL!

Thanks again for all the great advice!




[email protected] said:


> Also, have Tyler bonded with a favorite toy. That helped a ton for Sophie.
> Whenever she's nervous or anxious, she chews on her favorite teddy bear. Each time I give Sophie her favorite treat, I bring out her favorite toy as well.
> 
> If you can get a close friend/other family member/etc to help babysit, that also helps.
> ...


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Hello! I can't give you much advice since I also have a 2-year-old pup who is very attached to me... he is also attached to my parents but he waits at the door when I leave regardless.. I live alone and have been thinking about getting another pup for the past year... a month ago, my baby girl Bubbles arrived. She has a completely different personality than Boycie has.. she is so playful and lively..which he is too but she is more lively than him. He still hasn't fully accepted her but he is warming up to her slowly... I have yet to see what happens when they are both left alone.. I take Boycie everywhere with me but soon I will start a new job and he will have to be left alone.. hopefully they will play with each other. Sorry for not giving you any advice but this situation is still new for me and I wanted to share  I am sure that Boycie will warm up to her even more as time passes and she becomes more "stable"  She is all over the place right now, such a cute little thing  Best of luck!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Is Tyler reactive towards music or television? Maybe play home videos or music/sounds in a loop so he'll hear your voice or something soothing and familiar.
Sorry about your experiences with unreliable pet sitters, I've also looked into them myself but the reviews are all over the place and unreliable.

The first time I left the house for a few hours, I was worried that Sophie would poo and pee (just like when she 1st arrived in the house). So, I put on her diaper. Fast forward 2 hours and not a single drop or urine or feces! :chili:Maybe before you leave, diaper Tyler just as a preventive measure.

Why not do some short cardio workout within your tight living quarters? lol Make it fun. You can even make video workouts or funny Instagram pics/vids with it.
I'm glad you made some progress. Any progress is a success! :aktion033:
Be patient and diligent. Anxiety issues takes time and hard work. At the end, it's all worth it. :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Kim, I would also suggest a retired show dog or rescue. I do believe Tyler would love to have a brother or sister. It would help occupy him!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks! Tyler is the opposite--he's extremely playful to the point of overly excited. I'm his playmate right now. He gets somewhat aggressive, growling, biting, humping even. That's why I thought if I did get one, a calm one would be better. Thanks for sharing your experiences!!!



Fee said:


> Hello! I can't give you much advice since I also have a 2-year-old pup who is very attached to me... he is also attached to my parents but he waits at the door when I leave regardless.. I live alone and have been thinking about getting another pup for the past year... a month ago, my baby girl Bubbles arrived. She has a completely different personality than Boycie has.. she is so playful and lively..which he is too but she is more lively than him. He still hasn't fully accepted her but he is warming up to her slowly... I have yet to see what happens when they are both left alone.. I take Boycie everywhere with me but soon I will start a new job and he will have to be left alone.. hopefully they will play with each other. Sorry for not giving you any advice but this situation is still new for me and I wanted to share  I am sure that Boycie will warm up to her even more as time passes and she becomes more "stable"  She is all over the place right now, such a cute little thing  Best of luck!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Sherry. I've always thought another might help--not just for the separation anxiety, but a playmate too. I feel bad because he wants to play and asks to play several times a day and only has me. I'll start looking into the rescue/retired show dog avenue. It seems like most of you feel an older dog is better. I did selfishly want a puppy. I loved watching Tyler grow up from the 4 weeks when I first met him and put the deposit down, but it's not about me, it's about what's best for Tyler.



sherry said:


> Kim, I would also suggest a retired show dog or rescue. I do believe Tyler would love to have a brother or sister. It would help occupy him!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Sherry. I've always thought another might help--not just for the separation anxiety, but a playmate too. I feel bad because he wants to play and asks to play several times a day and only has me. I'll start looking into the rescue/retired show dog avenue. It seems like most of you feel an older dog is better. I did selfishly want a puppy. I loved watching Tyler grow up from the 4 weeks when I first met him and put the deposit down, but it's not about me, it's about what's best for Tyler.


Kim, you could also consider a puppy who was kept to show but didn't work out. Sissy was 11 months old when I got her which was perfect since Riley was 9 months. They are perfectly bonded.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

That would actually be perfect. How did you find Sissy?



sherry said:


> Kim, you could also consider a puppy who was kept to show but didn't work out. Sissy was 11 months old when I got her which was perfect since Riley was 9 months. They are perfectly bonded.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I was told about her being available and contacted the breeder. You could contact breeders and see if they have an available pup.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

sherry said:


> I was told about her being available and contacted the breeder. You could contact breeders and see if they have an available pup.


Okay, I can do that--I'm not in a rush!


----------



## Gabbee15 (Jan 8, 2015)

Have you thought of Doggie Daycare. They will let you leave him for as little time as you want? They would keep the timid or anxious dogs separate. I also agree that you should leave the tv or radio on and run to the store. My pups stay in the laundry room when I am not home so no worries of destruction.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Gabbee15 said:


> Have you thought of Doggie Daycare. They will let you leave him for as little time as you want? They would keep the timid or anxious dogs separate. I also agree that you should leave the tv or radio on and run to the store. My pups stay in the laundry room when I am not home so no worries of destruction.


Doggie Daycare is, unfortunately, what initially traumatized him. My trainer suggested I bring him to City Dog Club in West LA to socialize him--he was around 4 months. I had to bring him for a meet and greet. They told me that they introduce him to just a couple of dogs--who are calm (like you said). I had explained he was a puppy and hadn't been around dogs except his mother and father and 2 sisters and since we brought him home--no dogs. This whole thing was my fault because I didn't ask what a meet and greet entailed. I assumed it was meeting the manager, who I had initially spoken to, and getting a tour of the facility and possibly meeting a couple of gentle dogs. When I arrived, the girl behind the desk took him from me and said I couldn't go "back" for 5 minutes. I waited 10-15 and became very nervous, so I asked. She said I could go back and see. Much to my dismay, Tyler was in a big room with at least 20 dogs bigger than he. You could tell he was stressed and only wanted the woman inside to pick him up. Dogs surrounded him, followed him. He was so scared. I wanted to jump through the glass window and get him out. I couldn't find the person I had originally spoke to for what seemed like a long time. When I did, I said, "how long does he have to stay in there." She told me he could come out at any time--he "passed.". I said, "I want him out now." From that point, I couldn't even walk him outside--he was scared as anything. Then, on top of that, he was attacked by an off leash dog about a week or so later. I scooped him up before anything could happen. I actually made that situation worse (according to a trainer). I was yelling at the owner who came running out of his house and I was shaking like a leaf. He's come a long way and is able to walk outside, but the environment needs to be free of loud noises and a lot of people. Anything loud sets him off and freaks him out. BTW, I wrote a scathing review on Yelp for which the owner called me and apologized--offered me a free day of daycare--what a joke. I told him that Tyler was traumatized for life and he need not bother noting a free day in file because I'd never take him back. He said I'll put it in anyway. He should have offered to pay for part of training that I explained to him that I would now have to endure the expense of.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Poor Kim and Tyler. :smcry:
Do you have people in your area that walk their tiny dogs? If so, maybe you can schedule walks with them?

The reason Sophie loves going out for walks (not just with me), is because of all the nice little dogs she gets to sniff and lick.

These days when anyone grabs the leash, she runs to the front door with her tail wagging and crying to be lead out.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Poor Kim and Tyler. :smcry:
> Do you have people in your area that walk their tiny dogs? If so, maybe you can schedule walks with them?
> 
> The reason Sophie loves going out for walks (not just with me), is because of all the nice little dogs she gets to sniff and lick.
> ...


I know--poor us!!!

I'm not 100% sure and I'm actually afraid without knowing the people. Another incident is a guy was walking with 2 dogs--a Chihuahua and I'm not sure the breed of the other--a medium sized dog though. He said both were friendly and the Chihuahua growled viciously at him. That was all around the same time as the attack and the day care incident. I do see that there are more big dogs than little. I think he'd be super scared of the big ones. I think he is 50/50 on going out. He seems to enjoy it when there's no people and it's quiet. I'll take him over to the high school, which I can walk to and he loves running around--there's a lot of grassy land. Unfortunately, a lot of people bring there dogs there too--off leash. The off leash is an issue in my neighborhood as is not picking up poop!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi Kim -- Tyler is such a sweety 

I think separation anxiety is a tough one == ours are very attached to me even though have a large human family that they love === they get weird and sometimes sick if I'm gone overnight or when we leave them to vacation.

Tyler is such a sweetie! Kisses and hugs to you and him!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Kim ... I am just catching up reading your update about Tyler.

I am sorry that things are not working out as well as you had hoped with the behaviorist. 

There are different levels of separation anxiety. And, what may work well for one dog might not work as well for another dog. 

With some dogs, like Snowball ... he had been initially diagnosed by the behaviorist as always being a special needs dog. However, we took the baby steps recommended ... and, although it took at least a year or so to help build up his confidence ... he has come such a long, long way. However, as I think I shared privately with you ... we still do not want to take the risk of leaving him alone ... mainly because of his diagnosis of mitral valve disease.

Dr. Reich (the behaviorist) did visit us some time ago ... again ... and, remarked the big change she has seen in Snowball. Now, for instance, if it is close to bedtime for him ... and, we are not quite ready to go upstairs ... Snowball goes up to the bedroom by himself and goes to sleep on our bed. So, now Dr. Reich thinks that if there is a true blue emergency ... that Snowball would probably be okay for a short amount of time. But, we just are not sure and we don't feel comfortable testing the waters right now.

Several years ago ...and, when I was in a better position to consider an additional pup ... We thought it might help Snowball in regard to his separation anxiety. However, at that time, we were advised that adding an additional dog to the family does not always guarantee it will help the dog suffering with separation anxiety. Yes, in a lot of cases, it does help. At that time, Dr. Krisi offered to go with us, if we were considering a specific dog to join our family ... to help observe how Snowball reacted with the dog. 

I always thought that a dog that didn't mind being alone would be great for Snowball. But, not true. I, personally, and especially now, would not want another dog added to our family, to take dominance over Snowball's place here at home. 

In addition, I am not sure how much I shared online ... that several years ago a neurologist did diagnosis Snowball with behavioral issues that are specifically coming from brain disease. She thinks he has hydrocephalus .. (and, possibly a very slight chance of Chiari) ... however, only an MRI can confirm a definite diagnosis. And, the neurologist and our vet only recommended the MRI if symptoms got worse with Snowball, which they have not. (videos are on you tube with Snowball showing what was going on physically). So, this yet was another reason that seemed to question what was causing severe separation anxiety.

As for Tyler, you are a wonderful Mommy to him. You take time to consider and listen to advice and feedback. You consult in-depth with the doctors. But, in the end ... only you know your Tyler best.

Your circumstances are different than some of us. You are working outside of the home. So, you have to figure out and work for what is best for you and Tyler. I know you will make the right choices that help precious Tyler and you.

Please keep us updated. And, you already know if you want to talk on the phone ... I am here.

Hugs to you and Tyler. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Hi Kim -- Tyler is such a sweety
> 
> I think separation anxiety is a tough one == ours are very attached to me even though have a large human family that they love === they get weird and sometimes sick if I'm gone overnight or when we leave them to vacation.
> 
> Tyler is such a sweetie! Kisses and hugs to you and him!


It sure is. I've yet to leave him for a vacation--I'm too afraid!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Hi Kim ... I am just catching up reading your update about Tyler.
> 
> I am sorry that things are not working out as well as you had hoped with the behaviorist.
> 
> ...


Thanks Marie, you are a tremendous help on and off line! The trainer--not the behaviorist--noticed I difference in Tyler the last time she was here. I'm still not seeing much on the camera--still howling, maybe slightly less pacing. I stopped giving him the natural calming meds and I don't see a difference on or off. Dr. Sueda does not to temporarily put him on a low dose of anti-anxiety meds, but I don't want to do that. She said exactly what you said about the second dog--I still think that maybe if he wasn't alone he'd be happier. Also, he's so depending of attention to play and I'm all he's got. Of course I have no problem with it.

I've also been taking him out on more walks. He seems to enjoy it--only if there's no one else around. He gets super skittish if there's a person or noise.

I need to go to an HR conference in a couple of weeks and possibly to Texas for work, may also visit my nephew who's at Johns Hopkins, so I'm toying with the idea of the second, but not until Christmas or after.

I'll definitely keep you posted and will call you soon!

Lots of love,
Kim


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Kim, I hope it works out with the new addition, it sounds like it would help. But that's not based on experience etc., I think I'd add a calm /maybe submissive dog too. I'm not sure if calm necessarily means submissive, or if a submissive dog would be a better mix with Tyler. And me too, I'm finding it hard to visit sm as often as I used to. Summer is a little busier than fall and winter.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Hi Kim, I hope it works out with the new addition, it sounds like it would help. But that's not based on experience etc., I think I'd add a calm /maybe submissive dog too. I'm not sure if calm necessarily means submissive, or if a submissive dog would be a better mix with Tyler. And me too, I'm finding it hard to visit sm as often as I used to. Summer is a little busier than fall and winter.


Hi Brenda,

Hope you're having a great summer.

If I do go for #2, definitely calm and I'd take the advice from here with a young one vs. a puppy--although I'd love a puppy. I'm going to continue to work with Tyler and see how things go. I'll continue to keep an eye out for available dogs too.

xoxox
Kim


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

kd1212 said:


> Thanks Marie, you are a tremendous help on and off line! The trainer--not the behaviorist--noticed I difference in Tyler the last time she was here. I'm still not seeing much on the camera--still howling, maybe slightly less pacing. I stopped giving him the natural calming meds and I don't see a difference on or off. Dr. Sueda does not to temporarily put him on a low dose of anti-anxiety meds, but I don't want to do that. She said exactly what you said about the second dog--I still think that maybe if he wasn't alone he'd be happier. Also, he's so depending of attention to play and I'm all he's got. Of course I have no problem with it.
> 
> I've also been taking him out on more walks. He seems to enjoy it--only if there's no one else around. He gets super skittish if there's a person or noise.
> 
> ...


Kim ... That's great that you are taking Tyler out on more walks ... that should help him a lot. 

We had a trainer who went with us when Snowball had his walks. Snowball used to try and jump up and growl at anything close to him. Jenny, (the trainer) taught us how to work with Snowball in order to help him become more comfortable around strangers and noisy distractions. Now, I would say Snowball has had a positive turn around of 99 44/100%! He just walks on his merry way now as people walk near him. And, if someone is coming out of a store with a shopping cart ... it no longer bothers him. 

I see the same kind of positive results when someone comes up to the car window ... when I am sitting in the car with Snowball. Snowball used to bark and growl ... almost like he was Cujo!! Now, nine times out of ten, he is just fine. He only gets upset if someone runs up to the car and is too close. Just last evening when Felix was in the grocery store ... a gentleman came up to the car window to ask about Snowball. I was so proud of Snowball ... he just stayed there calmly in my arms as I held a conversation with the man.

So, with Tyler ... I am sure things are going to work out great for both you and him.

The important thing to keep in mind is that it is going to take continued baby steps and patience. For Snowball to eventually change in a such a positive way... took at least over a year. 

In addition, with our new Whole Foods store ... which has lovely outdoor seating for dining ... we take Snowball there often as we enjoy dinner from their chef's bar. Snowball attracts people like flies ... and, he is now doing so much better when people come up and talk to us ... and, him. We just don't allow strangers to pet him ... we want Snowball to feel safe and relaxed. 

Whenever we take Snowball for a ride in the car ... he usually understands where we are going. He always looks up at me from his carseat and with those puppy dog eyes ... is asking me where we are headed. He won't stop looking at me until I let him know where we are going. So, I will tell him ... because he is too smart to know if I am fudging the truth. :HistericalSmiley: When we are going to the vet ... I tell him. He knows at some point anyway ... he knows the highways better than me! LOL When we are going for a "fun ride and a fun walkie" ... he knows. And, now he knows what Whole Foods means ... he likes to go there now. When we are headed there he knows that when Mommi sits down at the cafe table ... that Mommi has a little plate there for him, too ... all healthy little treats of fruits and his favorite snap peas. (he has his dinner at home before we go out) I am sure there are some who might think I go overboard with this ... but, what I see in Snowball eyes ... is that he knows he can trust me. And, I attribute that as to how far he has come with my helping him feel more secure and relaxed around strangers, etc..

Talk to you, soon, Kim.

Lots of love back to you and Tyler.:wub::wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kim ... That's great that you are taking Tyler out on more walks ... that should help him a lot.
> 
> We had a trainer who went with us when Snowball had his walks. Snowball used to try and jump up and growl at anything close to him. Jenny, (the trainer) taught us how to work with Snowball in order to help him become more comfortable around strangers and noisy distractions. Now, I would say Snowball has had a positive turn around of 99 44/100%! He just walks on his merry way now as people walk near him. And, if someone is coming out of a store with a shopping cart ... it no longer bothers him.
> 
> ...


So glad that Snowball is doing so much better. I know it's baby steps and lots of patience! Tyler is fine in restaurants and in stores, but I have to carry him. He also doesn't mind, but is not thrilled if strangers go near him. He's much better with females than males. He may or may not growl at a male, but females he's fine if they give him attention.

When we won Best Dressed at Woofstock, we got a series of social club visits at a place in Beverly Hills called ***** and Pooch. They said they'd trade in the social club for training--it's equivalent to around $300--if social club wouldn't work. I brought him Saturday for a temperament test, which consisted of him being slowly introduced to other small dogs--one or two at a time. I was really surprised about how well he did. He was stressed, but not dangerously stressed. The manager said she felt he was interested, but undecided at the same time. He'd run to the door that he came in through to get out, but then he'd run around to see what was going on. He even made a pee pee on their fake grass area. It's not a daycare at all. There are trainers with the dogs--all respond to the trainers with sits, etc. It's remarkable to watch. The intent is to socialize the dogs and teach them confidence. The manager's suggestion is to bring him for 2 hours on Saturdays--call first. It's their least busy day and a good group for Tyler. I'm going to try next Saturday and see how it goes. She said that he responded really well to "Zoe," a Yorkie/Terrier mix. I didn't see that--I was able to watch through glass, but there was a glare in certain spots.

She thinks this will help with the separation anxiety too and his dependence on me. In the meantime, I didn't grab the leash on time when Tony left for work this morning and he bit his thigh. I can't seem to contain the separation anxiety at all when Tony leaves for work. It's so interesting the difference between when each of us leaves. He's sulking when I leave and viciously aggressive with Tony leaves.

I'll definitely keep you posted. I'll probably give you a call!!!

xo
Kim


----------

